# Sage DB - Refill hatch stuck.



## classicMike (Mar 13, 2015)

Went to fill her up this morning and the access hatch for the water has suddenly decided not to open. It depresses a bit, but instead of springing up, it now stays shut. Before I contact Sage, has anyone else had this? I'm filling it up at the back in the meantime, but it's a bit annoying!


----------



## classicMike (Mar 13, 2015)

OK now. The catch had stuck, but a bit of nylon lube freed it up enough to open.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Good fix!


----------

